# Females with neon tetras?



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

So I've heard the stories of bettas killing neons, but I wondered if a female would show such aggression too? My experience with female betta is pretty minimal; I've only ever had two, and that was several years ago and they had their own mini tanks. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It all depends on the dispositions of your fish. In my opinion, 10 gallons would be the bare minimum for a small school of(6 fish) neons and a female. Along with that, you'd have to be sure to cycle your tank, have plenty of hiding spots as well as open space, introduce your neons first, and lastly your female, to reduce agression. 

Neons can attack or pick at bettas and other fish if they feel bored or like their school is too small. I've heard they apparently view other fish like schooolmates at times, and as such will deliver that harsh treatment that you'll notice among the school if you watch carefully. Bettas can attack neons, sometimes it is because they are agressive by nature, other times it is because they feel threatened or that their territory is threatened. There are some males who are much more relaxed compared to females, and there are some females who are like angels compared to your guys. It's all just trying to find the right fish and making sure your set up and introductions are done correctly.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

If the tank is large enough to support a school of neons and a sorority of bettas, there should be no problems. Schooling fish that are kept alone are generally much more likely to nip fins if that helps.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I've heard of many people successfully keeping neon tetras with bettas, in the proper environment. 
First off, it depends on the betta. Some bettas are more aggressive than others. If you have an aggressive fish, that flares at everything that moves, I don't suggest it. But if you have a betta that seems very gentle you should be fine.
Second, you need a minimum of 10 gallons. Neon tetras are shoaling fish, and I believe the minimum number you need is 5 or 6. 
Third, you NEED a cycled tank before adding any neons. Neons are very sensitive to water changes and can die very easily at a water param change. I bought several neon tetras and didn't cycle the tank (this was before I knew about cycling) and they all died within a day. 
You should also have a tank with lots of coverage. This coverage is helpful to the neons, should they feel they need to escape if your betta begins chasing them. It is also helpful to your betta if the neons try to nip at your betta.
Remember, if you buy any tetras, PLEASE QUARENTINE THEM FIRST.
Even if a fish doesn't look sick, it could still be carrying an illness. Minimum QT time is 2 weeks.


----------



## Vanah (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys~! 

I probably should have mentioned, I already have a school of neons just by themselves in a 10 gallon, and I have been thinking of getting a bigger tank (20 or 29, whatever I can afford) to add a sorority to that. I thought that they would make a nice compliment to one another visually and also share the swimming levels well. I would be transferring all the current filter and media and decor and gravel to the new tank, so cycling would probably only take a couple weeks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... I have no idea how a betta could catch a neon to kill it. Just sayin'. But if the tank is big enough, and you get a school not just one or two neons, it would be fine.


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

I have no problem with them with my girls


----------

